# Jobs



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

What do y'all do for money? I work about 4-6 days a week at a Bakery. About 4-5 days right after school and then on Saturdays.It is right next door to the local archery shop, which I don't know is good or bad  Sometimes it seems I just get paid and then it is gone to the guys next door. WELL worth it though and it's a fun job!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Okay, my job list for money. My first job was for the Montana Legislatures. My second job was for Cinemark then I got a second job at a bakery/cafe. I maintained 50 hours a week during the summer. Then quit Cinemark and stayed at the bakery till the end of last summer. Where I managed the place with one other person. Basically we were in charge of the menu, ordering and bills. Then I got a job with the Department of Justice, Gambling Control Division.
I currently am working full time because it is break, but when school starts I will work 20 hours a week.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I am an Air Conditioning Technician Full Time I can honestly tell you guys to enjoy your school time. You really dont know how good you got it till you gotta work everyday haha. I Know I sound like an elder haha but its true.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

dogdrivers.net said:


> I am an Air Conditioning Technician Full Time I can honestly tell you guys to enjoy your school time. You really dont know how good you got it till you gotta work everyday haha. I Know I sound like an elder haha but its true.


I'm a first year medical student. I'll keep what you said in mind - to enjoy my school time. Never a dull moment so far. A couple of more years to go...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i guess i lucked out here. i sell bows and hand made archery supplies through the mail. hard work, but lots of fun.


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Gander Mt sales associate


----------



## Fireman131 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm a Paramedic-Firefighter. I remember the times I didn't have anytime at all to do anything, it was going to paramedic school. Trust me, give it some time and you will gain time to do the things you enjoy.:smile:


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i worked at the golf course over the summer. it was fun the only reason wanted the job was cause i could shoot foxs and rockchucks/ground squirrels from my mower it was great got paid to kill stuff. but now i am working with my dad installing heating and air conditioning units in houses.


----------



## redclay (Aug 11, 2006)

Any of yous plan to drive 18 wheela or 53 foota?


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2006)

i work at a rec centre locally, but i only get one hour each week. and the program im doing is only for 10 weeks..., on in the fall and one in the spring. but i get alot more hours in the summer because of the summer camps. its bassically babysitting


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i am NOW working for a small contracting compay building houses. don't have the time to work for myslef anymore. shame.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a few of them. Work in an archery shop, restraunt, home garage, contractor. Different jobs for different times of the year I will be working for the contractor in a few months but as of right now archery shop restraunt and garage.


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont really work... I just sit inside and somehow I end up with money. This summer I worked with my dad as an electrition and made $200.00. Its all gone...spent at Bass Pro.:teeth:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I work at my Uncles dry cleaners!

...MillWood Master Dry-Cleaner, when quality counts blah blah


----------



## mlx90 (Feb 27, 2006)

im a residential electrician


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

I work at a local sporting goods store. Dunns Sporting goods
where I am the bow guy and work in the gun department. I work 36 hours a week and go to highschool full time.

Jake


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

kegan said:


> i guess i lucked out here. i sell bows and hand made archery supplies through the mail. hard work, but lots of fun.


hi kegan - do you have a website?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

e_m_i_l_y said:


> hi kegan - do you have a website?


no, but you can e-mail me with what you want ([email protected]).

i make primitive bows (long are my best), bow and arrow racks, and back quivers.

most of my stuff is pretty cheap (a good hunting bow- one i would hunt with- usually doesnt top $150, usually only $75)
racks are cheaper, quivers not so much as i make them out of deer rawhide (usually about $55)

but i can make alot of stuff. if you can think of it i can try to make it.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

:thumbs_up I work at Hot Stuff making pizzas for my high school job!!!!


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

i work for my parents while getting my taxidermy up and going

mossy


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I help out on our farm cuttin, rakin, and bailin hay. Also haulin it and puttin it up. I also help out in vaccinate the cows and fixin fences. I also as a side job more of a hobby i tan hides for people as a taxidermist and get some money but i dont charge much mayb 10 15 dollars jus depends what it is. Right now im workin on a **** that we killed the other nite with our dogs that weighed 28 pounds


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

I work at a Dragstrip.


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

TWM_99 said:


> What do y'all do for money? I work about 4-6 days a week at a Bakery. About 4-5 days right after school and then on Saturdays.It is right next door to the local archery shop, which I don't know is good or bad  Sometimes it seems I just get paid and then it is gone to the guys next door. WELL worth it though and it's a fun job!


Jobs aren't in my line of work.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

I caddy.
It can be very hard work, pays pretty good. about 25 bucks for 18 but up to 40$. The best part is not TAX they dont charge us. 100% of money earned goes to me, the club doesn't even take a cut for running the program. I think about all the 90 degree plus days I spent outside before I go buy something. Usually I think twice. 


Wow thats unfortunate placement of the archery shop. 
To get back at them get them hooked on baked goods. Then it will go both ways

I also string custom lacrosse pockets, am considered to be one of the best on the internet. Was voted in top 5 on lacrosse forums (over 20 K people) . But I only do jobs for friends so not too much income. Sorry about that I am awful proud :teeth:


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

I work at the local hardware store.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Change of pace im now an archery tech and the resident bowfishing expert at bass pro in Hampton Virginia just went to orientation today . The send me my schedule tomorow.


----------



## smwingmaster870 (Sep 18, 2006)

i work at a John Deere dealer after school and during the summer and on fridays and sundays i wash dishes at a restaurant...any of you going to college???


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Ill be going in the fall for HVAC maybe but probly just to learn to weld and maybe auto body too.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I work with 1 year olds all day long


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

bowhunter12346 said:


> I work with 1 year olds all day long


I bet thats exciting haha


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

digital tech in prep dept of printing co


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

I work on my local corner


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

smwingmaster870 said:


> i work at a John Deere dealer after school and during the summer and on fridays and sundays i wash dishes at a restaurant...any of you going to college???


Yes, I am going to school for mathematics and computer science. I finish in about 3 years. 
I work any where between 10-20 hours a week. But my job doesn't work on weekends and closes at 5 so it is hard to get hours.


----------



## smwingmaster870 (Sep 18, 2006)

wow yngarcher when do you find time to shoot during the week, but on the other hand school is important


----------

